# Cleaning a Modern Label



## bottleman_21 (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a few Coca Cola Hutchinson replica bottles that I would like to get the printed labels off of. A razor blade will not get it off. Also tried sulfuric acid, acetone, alcohol, and even heat. No go .... what the hell is this label made of? It's raised from the bottle and the razorblade just bumps right up and over it .. crazy. Anyone have any thoughts to get it off? I have 30 of these bottles and just want to display a few in my personal collection, but I think the labels look tacky....


----------

